# making a bootable installation usb flash while running linux



## rimas (Dec 4, 2008)

the name says it, i guess.

i have no optical drive and am not able to get it anytime soon, but i want to switch from ubuntu to freebsd. so how do i make my usb boot iso that ive downloaded while running ubuntu? 
unetbootin is a tool that supposedly makes usb flash drives boot iso images of various distros, but it doesnt seem to boot anything but syslinux for me and then gives me a line of doom

_boot:__

boot what :/? 

also, maybe the drive should be in ufs filesystem?

thank you for your time.


----------



## manefesto (Dec 5, 2008)

may be 

```
dd if=freebsd.iso of=/dev/flash
```


----------



## einherjar (Dec 6, 2008)

I've tried both approaches with the 7.0-Release-i386-disc1.iso.

unetbootin running on Vista completes the process of transferring the iso to the pen drive, but on boot the only thing in the menu is "Default" which just starts syslinux.

I tried running dd under PC-BSD7.0.1 with the same iso file, like so:
"dd if=<path_to/img_file.iso> of=/dev/da0 bs=1m"


dd completes but the resulting partition on the Pen Drive is unbootable and unreadable for that matter. Guess writing iso image to a Pen Drive isn't such a hot idea. From what I understand the iso has to be extracted then made into an img file instead, but I could be wrong.

The same dd command used on PCBSD7.0.1-x86-USB.img with same Pen Drive worked like a charm.

I hope someone can enlighten us on how to accomplish this.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 7, 2008)

options:
1) you can fallow http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538

2) you can sick your flash in usb and install freebsd minimal on it just like on hdd.

3) you can use emulator to do 2.


----------



## vask (Jan 22, 2009)

I was hoping to get a more automated process for "burning" a bootable USB Flash Disk... I looked at the link above briefly but it is a bit intimidating and I am using OSX...

I am trying to install FreeBSD 7.1 on an Acer Aspire One from a USB Flash Drive but still struggling.

I have tried UNetbootin - http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - which automates the creation of bootable USB Flash Drive from many different .iso files...

However, I couldn't select FreeBSD 7.1 on UNetbootin menu, so I used the 7.0 option with the 7.1 .iso and got as far as the following when trying to install on the Acer Aspire One:
Loading /ubnkern.
Invalid or corrupt kernel image.
boot:

If I get some time I will try http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538

Maybe the FreeBSD 7.1 option comes out fom UNetbootin soon...


----------



## tuck (Jan 22, 2009)

dd-ing the CD iso  shouldn't work because of the format I think.
Unetbootin works on my netbook. It's 7.0 release but it can be upgraded.
Unfortunately the nics are not supported.
If you want to install FreeBSD on the same pc you can try one appropriate file of these:
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198821&package_id=265552
With this unetbootin freebsd gets installed on the pc you execute the file on. e.g. on windows you get a freebsd install option on the windows bootmanager.


----------



## vask (Jan 22, 2009)

I tried:
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198821&package_id=265552

... from:
http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html

... on my Acer Aspire One and now when it boots up I can select:
UNetbootin-freebsd70rev146

This launches sysinstall for freebsd but as I don't have a cdrom drive or network connection I am unsure how to continue... (supposedly the network card works on FreeBSD 7.1)... 

I do have a readable USB filesystem with the files from the FreeBSD Install CD. Perhaps there is a way I can:
>> Begin A Custom Installation (For Experts)
>> Choose the Installation Media Type
>> Install from an existing filesystem


----------



## vask (Jan 23, 2009)

rimas said:
			
		

> unetbootin is a tool that supposedly makes usb flash drives boot iso images of various distros, but it doesnt seem to boot anything but syslinux for me and then gives me a line of doom
> 
> _boot:__
> 
> boot what :/?



First, your USB Flash Disk should be formatted to FAT32 or maybe FAT16 (I think)...

Then, when using UNetbootin there are 3 Options for creating a bootable disk:
1. Distribution
2. DiskImage
3. Custom

Unless you know what you are doing ONLY use:
1. Distribution

Then fill in the following fields:
=== Select Distribution ===
=== Select Version ===
Type
Drive

Do NOT fill in any of the other fields...  Unetbootin will automatically download the files you need.

This method actually solved my problems with UNetbootin... And I no longer see just "syslinux and the line of doom..." 
boot:

Unfortunately Unetbootin doesn't have an option for FreeBSD 7.1,  and I can't use the 7.0 distribution on my Acer Aspire One!

At any rate, Unetbootin is by far the easiest utility I have found to create bootable USB Flash Drives!


----------



## vask (Jan 23, 2009)

rimas said:
			
		

> i have no optical drive and am not able to get it anytime soon, but i want to switch from ubuntu to freebsd. so how do i make my usb boot iso that ive downloaded while running ubuntu?



Unless you know what you are doing in UNetbootin do NOT download or use a .ISO file.  UNetbootin will do everything for you.


----------



## vask (Jan 24, 2009)

As another solution you could try the .IMG file I made...

Instructions are here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=10366&postcount=2


----------



## tuck (Jan 24, 2009)

vask said:
			
		

> I tried:
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198821&package_id=265552
> 
> ... from:
> ...



I created a FAT32 prtition and put the content of the install ISO  in this partition.
Systemstall lets you choose to get the stuff from a DOS partition and it worked like a charm.
You can try to do it with an usb stick as well.


----------



## tuck (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry i meant sysinstall not systeminstall 
I used the 7.0 install iso because the latest unetbootin is for 7.0.


----------

